# A couple new things



## Barbara (Aug 3, 2007)

My sister just had to get yet more orchids rollhappy and included a couple birthday presents for me. Calanthe Lucky Strike 'Dee's Amethyst' JC/AOS and Paph. amabile.

Here's a picture.




[/IMG]

Here's a closer look at the Paph. amabile('Charlie'AM/AOS x self)



[/IMG]
I love the leaves on this one.


----------



## Marco (Aug 3, 2007)

Happy birthday!

I love the foliage of the paph too!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice birthday presents! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

Happy B-day!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
I love those leaves on the Paph. amabile


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 4, 2007)

happy birthday! was it recently?
crazy cool leaves on that Paph!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, although it's not for a couple weeks yet. I'm hoping that the paph will bloom within the year since it's discribed as a large seedling. Does anyone know if amabile is a smaller species...I'm having a hard time believing that it's nearly mature enough. The vendor also said that it is a rare and seldom seen variety, which makes it very exciting.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 4, 2007)

My Paph amabile is a little larger than yours - 8 leaves, a 9th started, and about an 8.5" leaf span, and it hasn't bloomed yet. I'm hoping it will soon, though. It seems to grow pretty fast. It was about the size of yours when I got it last spring. And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Helen! Sounds like mine has a ways to go before it blooms since it's so tiny yet. I'm noticing that it's growing out that leaf fairly quickly, dispite being repotted during the summer weather, and the colour has improved since this shot was taken.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!:clap:

Ramon


----------

